# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Stuart Blackburn joins Emmerdale writing team

## Perdita

Former Coronation Street producer Stuart Blackburn has joined the Emmerdale writing team, we can confirm.

Last year, it was announced that Stuart would be stepping down as Corrie's chief after three years at the top, with Emmerdale's then-boss Kate Oates replacing him.

However, it seems that Stuart has now returned to Emmerdale as a script writer. He had worked with the show prior to joining Corrie in 2013.

An Emmerdale spokesperson confirmed to Digital Spy that Stuart is now one of the show's freelance writers. He has penned an episode that will transmit on Tuesday, November 15.

Discussing his Corrie departure, Stuart said last year: "I've loved every minute of producing Coronation Street.

"What a rollercoaster ride the last three years has been. We've met every challenge along the way and I can't praise the cast, crew and writers highly enough for rising to the occasion with each storyline.

"Whether it's been the hilarity of Sally and Tim's relationship, Carla's descent into gambling addiction, or highlighting Simon Barlow's abuse of Leanne, each story has been incredibly well crafted, directed and performed to the highest of television production standards."


Digital Spy

----------

